# thinking about trying to breed rainbow SH anyone succeded?



## cturner (Mar 30, 2012)

how difficult are rainbows to breed theres lots of stuff on the net but allot of different people saying different things? if i got 10 do u think i would be gauranteed a pair?


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I would hope you have a pair with that many. How big is your tank? How big are the Rainbow SH now? Is this a species only tank? Good luck trying this venture.


----------



## cturner (Mar 30, 2012)

its a 110g tank and yes only has rainbows in it just put in the other 5 but im pretty sure i only have 2 females but its hard to tell since they are not mall the same age or size but a couple of them seem to be a little more dull coloured than the rest


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry what is the SH part of rainbow SH?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Reckon said:


> Sorry what is the SH part of rainbow SH?


'SH' = snakehead.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

